# Squashed Rolling Grill Basket



## jimmywang (Nov 16, 2022)

I received my new rolling grill basket yesterday. Unfortunately, it was completely squashed. Have you ever purchased similar accessories? How are they packaged?


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 16, 2022)

What a HUGE shame it is squashed!   But what a gorgeous contraption! Never seen one like it.

No I've never gotten an order with damaged goods other than one tiny thing and they just sent me a new one.  Didn't even want the old one back.  Don't remember but pretty sure it was thru Amazon.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 16, 2022)

That should have been packaged inside a box. I would contact the seller and ask for a replacement.


----------



## cookiecrafter (Nov 16, 2022)

How disappointing!!!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 17, 2022)

GotGarlic said:


> That should have been packaged inside a box. I would contact the seller and ask for a replacement.


For sure GG.  And I would send it back in the same bag with a note inside.


----------

